# Which Tree Seat?



## Buckman18 (Nov 28, 2016)

Dead Ringer Hammock or the Millenium Tree Seat? Which do you prefer and why? Which is most comfortable? Easy to pack? 

My wife said she was budgeted for one more Christmas present to get me for less than $100.00, and this is what I'm going to suggest. If you could get just one, what would it be?


----------



## aabradley82 (Nov 29, 2016)

Hammock seat. Quick, light and comfy. Haven't used the millennium.


----------



## twincedargap (Nov 29, 2016)

Tree hammock is light, small,  ez to pack and set up.  It is comfortable and easy to pivot around on to see different angles and also very quiet.  Sometimes it takes a couple adjustments to get the position like I want initially but then I'm good.  It literally is very fast to set up and take down.  My n=1, I never tried the millennial as the reviews on the hammock sold me on the hammocks ease of use and portability. A rigid seat seems like a chore to tote.


----------



## tree cutter 08 (Nov 29, 2016)

Hammock hands down, but I've never tried the other. Packs up small, light, quick t set up and comfortable.


----------



## northgeorgiasportsman (Nov 29, 2016)

I just bought the Dead Ringer this year after sitting on the ground my whole life.  

What the heck was I waiting on???  This thing is fantastic.  And it packs up to practically nothing.


----------



## jbogg (Nov 29, 2016)

For comfort and packability you can't beat the Bushman Hammock chair from arrowhead-equipment.com.  It's available in olive green which blends perfectly into the laurel, and weighs one pound.  Can be carried in a pocket. I own the Millenium and Dead Ringer as well which are both great seats, but with my old back injury I can sit all day in my Bushman Hammock.  The one down side is since it is a true hammock it does require a little more effort to hold steady for the shot.  Been thinking that using a shooting stick might help with that.


----------



## jbogg (Nov 29, 2016)

Forgot to mention the cost is $44 online, and you will want to purchase two light weight caribeeners to use on each strap around the tree.  Sets up in 30 seconds.


----------



## livinoutdoors (Nov 29, 2016)

Hammock seat all day every day!


----------



## deadend (Nov 29, 2016)

I've got both and I will take the Millenium over the hammock seat any day of the week. I get pressure points on the hammock seat no matter what I do set up wise. I've sat all day in the Millenium many times.


----------



## jonesey (Nov 29, 2016)

i have both .. and i use both .. hammock is my choice most times but not as comfy as millenium ..


----------



## ngamtns (Nov 29, 2016)

I bought a hammock this hunting season based on others recommendations on here. Personally I was not impressed and felt like I was constantly adjusting and sliding. Never could get comfortable. Maybe I just had it setup wrong. Also didn't like the tree bark sliding down the hammock and into my pants.


----------



## ChattNFHunter (Nov 29, 2016)

love my hammock seat.  It weighs nothing and packs up small.  I agree that it can cause some discomfort if not set up properly.  It takes some practice to get used to how to best set it up for you.  I am sure that the millennium seat is more comfortable for all day sits, but I would gladly trade the bulk of the millennium seat for a very small amount of discomfort with the easily packed hammock seat.


----------



## Dustin Pate (Nov 30, 2016)

I bought the Millennium this year and overall it is a great seat. It is a little cumbersome to carry with the one strap it comes with. I plan on adding another strap so I can use it like a backpack. It is very light weight for it's size and it sits super well.


----------



## deadend (Dec 1, 2016)

Dustin Pate said:


> I bought the Millennium this year and overall it is a great seat. It is a little cumbersome to carry with the one strap it comes with. I plan on adding another strap so I can use it like a backpack. It is very light weight for it's size and it sits super well.



Get a Badlands 2200 pack.  The Millenium seat fits perfectly on the back between the wings when you pull the meat shelf up. Also works great for packing a treestand.


----------



## goshenmountainman (Dec 5, 2016)

I have the Millenium, you can sit in it all day and be very comfortable. If you have a pack that has gear straps on it you can strap it to the pack and not use the shoulder strap that comes with it. It fits perfect on my cabelas white tail pack and you never know its there. I tried the hammock style seats and never could get the hang of them, always had pressure points around the boys.


----------



## Dustin Pate (Dec 5, 2016)

deadend said:


> Get a Badlands 2200 pack.  The Millenium seat fits perfectly on the back between the wings when you pull the meat shelf up. Also works great for packing a treestand.



Awesome. Will definitely look into that!


----------



## jerkthetrigger (Dec 5, 2016)

Never seen a Dead Ringer so can't comment, but I started using a Millenium this year and I love it! Super easy to use and super comfortable. I can understand the gripes about the bulk/one strap when carrying but after toting a climber around this thing is a breeze. Folds flat, weighs 4 pounds, lots of times I sling my rifle and just carry the seat with one hand. Love it!


----------



## Luke0927 (Dec 7, 2016)

Its not either on but love my bass pro turkey lounger seat that way you do not need a tree you can back up in laurels or a blow down anything you want.


----------



## Staygold (Dec 7, 2016)

I use a Millenium. I've put two shoulder straps off an old military ruck so I can carry it on my back. I use 1 bungy cord to attach my back pack to the seat for carrying. It's a pretty simple set up but works well for the miles I put in.


----------

